# Στα χρόνια του Μπάιντεν και της Χάρις



## nickel (Mar 28, 2021)

Ας ξεκινήσουμε ένα νήμα για τη θητεία του νέου Αμερικανού προέδρου, να μαθαίνουμε τι κάνει κι αυτός, τώρα που απαλλάχτηκαν οι ΗΠΑ από το πορτοκαλί ανέκδοτο. Το παρακάτω άρθρο το βρήκα στην Guardian. Έρχεται σε μια μέρα που έχει κορυφωθεί η αγανάκτησή μου με την αντιπολίτευση εδώ, που δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι με τις υπερβολές απλώς απομακρύνει περισσότερο τους μετριοπαθείς. Ναι, το ρεζίλι του «σοβαρού» Ξυδάκη σκέφτομαι, με τη «Νέα Δημοκρατία του Σαλό». Ντροπή, Νίκο, ντροπή!

*Joe Biden is giving left parties the world over a masterclass in how to use power*
Jonathan Freedland








Joe Biden is giving left parties the world over a masterclass in how to use power | Jonathan Freedland


He ran as a moderate, but is governing as a transforming radical. That’s not a paradox, says Guardian columnist Jonathan Freedland




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2021)

Θαυμάσιο και πολύ αισιόδοξο άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2021)

Να δούμε και συνέχεια...


Janet Yellen, the US Treasury secretary, has called on other countries to join Washington in setting a global minimum tax for companies as she vowed to reassert America’s leadership in international economic policy.

“Together we can use a global minimum tax to make sure the global economy thrives based on a more level playing field in the taxation of multinational corporations, and spurs innovation, growth and prosperity,” Yellen said in a speech to the Chicago Council on Global Affairs on Monday.

Yellen’s appeal on the eve of the spring meetings of the IMF and the World Bank comes as the Biden administration puts a crackdown on tax avoidance and tax shelters at the heart of its economic agenda. [...]






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2021)

Breaking With Predecessors, Biden Declares Mass Killings of Armenians a Genocide​








Breaking With Predecessors, Biden Declares Mass Killings of Armenians a Genocide (Published 2021)


The Turkish government, as well as human rights activists and ethnic Armenians, had a muted response to the news, describing the move as largely symbolic.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2021)

Πρόσφατο και σχετικό άρθρο με το θέμα στο παραπάνω πόστ.

Journalist Uzay Bulut Unveils Turkey’s Genocidal Past, Ongoing Human Rights Violations (Forbes)


----------



## cougr (Jun 2, 2021)

Biden Administration Halts Oil Drilling In Alaska Wildlife Refuge​US President Joe Biden's administration announced Tuesday it was halting petroleum development activity in the Alaska National Wildlife Refuge, reversing a move by former president Donald Trump to allow drilling. ...

Biden halts drilling (Barron's)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2021)

Ίσως και για νήμα «Πράγματα που θα ήθελα να δω να υλοποιούνται»

*The G7 group of advanced economies has reached a "historic" deal to make multinational companies pay more tax.*









G7: Rich nations back deal to tax multinationals


G7 finance ministers have agreed to work together to create a "level playing field" on global taxation.



www.bbc.com


----------



## cougr (Jul 19, 2021)

Biden’s promise to restore Cuba engagement stalls​





Biden Promise Tracker: | PolitiFact







www.politifact.com





Αν και δεν είναι απόλυτη λύση, αντιστρέφοντας τα μέτρα του Τραμπ θα βοηθούσε ουσιαστικά στη βελτίωση των συνθηκών στη Κούβα.


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2021)

The Biden administration said Monday it will not send an official U.S. delegation to the 2022 Winter Olympics in Beijing – launching a "diplomatic boycott" aimed at rebuking China over its human rights abuses...








Citing 'ongoing genocide,' Biden announces diplomatic boycott of 2022 Beijing Olympics


The decision represents a major geopolitical snub and comes amid heightened tensions between Washington and Beijing.




www.usatoday.com


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2022)

Το γεγονός πως ήταν κακός ο Τραμπ, έκανε πολλούς να θεωρούν αυτομάτως πως είναι καλός ο Μπάιντεν. Μόνον που και ο Μπάιντεν κακός είναι. https://www.topontiki.gr/2022/02/13/o-tramp-o-bainten-ke-i-ellinikes-palinodies/


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2022)

Δεν ανεβάζω κανονικά τέτοια βιντεάκια, αλλά αυτή η ομιλία μού άρεσε και σκέφτηκα να τη διατηρήσω εδώ. Άλλη μια ομιλία του Μενέντεζ για τον γείτονά μας.


----------

